# HELP!! Problème lecture flash avec safari,firefox,ithunes...



## wxyz (25 Mars 2011)

Bonjour à tous! 

J'ai installé adobe flash player 10.2. J'ai les dernière version de tout les logiciels.
Mais lorsque je commence à vouloir lire une video sur youtube, facebook (ou autres)...ou quand je vais sur un site Flash, ça fait planter les logiciels Safari, Firefox,...

Je peux plus aller sur Deezer, youtube, ne peux plus lire aucunes videos, écouter de la musique, aller sur un site en flash...
Je peux plus me servir de ithunes, spotify.

J'ai essayé de désinstaller flash a plusieurs reprise mais sans succès.


*Si quelqu'un à une solution? ??*

Merci d'avance ++

---------- Post added at 18h51 ---------- Previous post was at 18h07 ----------

UP UP UP


----------



## wxyz (28 Mars 2011)

UP

Personne peut m'aider????


----------



## Anonyme (29 Mars 2011)

Bonjour,

Il faudrait déjà quelques renseignements supplémentaires et être précis.

Déjà, votre profil est-il à jour ? Mac OS X 10.4...

Sur machine Intel ou PPC ? Quel Mac déjà.

iThunes ??? Vous voulez dire iTunes ?

iTunes n'a rien à voir avec Flash. Donc le problème est plus profond.

Quelle version d'iTunes ?

Idem, "les dernières versions"... c'est-à-dire ? Donnez les numéros, on jugera nous même si vous êtes à jour et surtout si ce que vous avez installé est compatible avec votre configuration.

Personne ne peut vous aidez si vous ne faites pas un effort pour être précis.


----------



## wxyz (30 Mars 2011)

Hello  Merci pour l'aide.

Imac 2.66 Ghz Intel core 2 duo - 4 go 1067 Mhz DDR3
Mac OS X 10.6.7
Safari 5.0.4
Firefox 3.6.16
Itunes 10.2.1 (1)

Adobe Flash Player 10.2.153.1 installer et désinstaller à plusieurs reprise.
Itunes remarche. Mais pas Spotify. (je n'ai pas la version de Spotify)

Le tout remarche lorsque je redémarre le mac. 
Mais il suffit de mettre le mac en veille et il est impossible de lire une vidéo ensuite.

Merci d'avance !


----------



## HUBU_BE (30 Mars 2011)

Moi aussi j'ai un problème avec Safari et Flash player depuis sa mise à jour :
je ne parviens plus à voir des vidéos youtube... pourtant avec Firefox, il n'y a pas de problème.
voici le message obtenu : "Une mise à niveau de Flash player est nécessaire, Vous devez télécharger et installer la dernière version d'Adobe Flash Player pour afficher ce contenu."
Ce que j'ai fait. L'installation s'est bien déroulée jusqu'au bouton "terminer". Et pourtant, je ne trouve pas trace de Flash player dans les applications ou les extensions.

Versions installées :
Mac 10.6.7
Safari 5.0.4 (6533.20.27)
Flash Player 10.3  (MAIS est-il installé?)

Merci pour vos éclaircissement.

Je m'excuse, mais je viens de trouver par hasard la solution au problème. Je ne sais pourquoi, mais le réglage dans Préférences de Safari : activer les modules externes était désactivé !


----------



## Anonyme (31 Mars 2011)

HUBU_BE a dit:


> Moi aussi j'ai un problème avec Safari et Flash player depuis sa mise à jour :
> je ne parviens plus à voir des vidéos youtube... pourtant avec Firefox, il n'y a pas de problème.
> voici le message obtenu : "Une mise à niveau de Flash player est nécessaire, Vous devez télécharger et installer la dernière version d'Adobe Flash Player pour afficher ce contenu."
> Ce que j'ai fait. L'installation s'est bien déroulée jusqu'au bouton "terminer". Et pourtant, je ne trouve pas trace de Flash player dans les applications ou les extensions.
> ...


Bonjour,

A cette date, la dernière version stable de Flash Player est 10.2.153.1

Flash Player 10.3.x c'est de la bêta.

Si vous essayez des bêtas ne vous étonnez pas d'avoir des problèmes.

Personnellement, je lis ceci sans difficulté : http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=X9Ot87w5q3c

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 12h53 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 12h47 ----------




wxyz a dit:


> Hello  Merci pour l'aide.
> 
> Imac 2.66 Ghz Intel core 2 duo - 4 go 1067 Mhz DDR3
> Mac OS X 10.6.7
> ...



Je n'utilise pas Spotify.

Vous dites avoir désinstallé et réinstallé Flash plusieurs fois. Est-ce bien à l'aide du désinstalleur fourni par Adobe => /Applications/Utilitaires/Adobe Flash Player Install Manager.app ?

Regardez les éventuels bloqueurs de pub que vous avez installé.


----------



## wxyz (4 Avril 2011)

UP UP UP please


----------

